# THE METAL THREAD (Metal Enthusiasts Only, Please)



## Departure Song (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really like making threads about individual bands any more, so I figured a general metal thread would be great for talking about our favorite bands and genres.

What kinds of metal are you guys into? My favorite metal sub-genre is _true_ gothic metal, and I also enjoy various flavors of doom metal and folk metal. I got into metal through symphonic metal and power metal, and while I've largely moved on past those areas, I still appreciate a lot of artists involved with them. I'm also slowly getting into black metal and death metal, too.

(Also, if you count industrial metal as a genre, which I don't, I guess you could include that, too.)

List of metal bands I really enjoy (absolute favorites bold):
After Forever
Anathema
Angtoria
*Battlelore*
Beseech
Bloodflowerz
Diablo Swing Orchestra
*Draconian*
Elis
Eluveitie
Falkenbach
*Flowing Tears*
The Gathering
Katatonia
Kivimetsän Druidi
Lacuna Coil
Leaves' Eyes
Lumsk
Lyriel
Mandragora Scream
*Midnattsol*
Moonspell
Mortal Love
Octavia Sperati
Paradise Lost
Penumbra
Samael
Silentium
Sirenia
Society's Plague
Stolen Babies
Stream of Passion
*Theatre of Tragedy*
*Theatres des Vampires*
Therion
Trail of Tears
*Tristania*
Turisas
Virgin Black


----------



## Zuu (Jun 28, 2009)

While it's true I've been listening to a lot of different music lately (some artists that most metal enthusiasts despise, even), metal is still the first genre of music that ever "clicked" with me and it's always going to be there for me. I love metal. My favorite subgenre is probably a tie between viking metal and melodic death metal, with mostly everything else right behind those. I like a lot of stuff.

Bands: 
Abnormality
*Amon Amarth*
Angra
Blind Guardian
Eluveitie 
Elvenking
*Ensiferum*
Falconer
Galneryus
*Goatwhore*
Gojira
Graveworm
Iced Earth
Immortal
Iron Maiden
Kamelot
Megadeth
Mithotyn
*Skeletonwitch*
Slayer
The Sword
Symphony X
*Tyr*
Unexpect
*Vital Remains*
*3 Inches of Blood*


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 28, 2009)

why is Opeth not on that list. they are undoubtedly my favorite metal band. I saw them live like a month or two ago, and it blew my mind. of course I'm not much of a metalhead, but whatever.

edit: oh and if you count Tool as metal I really like them too.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 28, 2009)

First off, there's no hair-metal on here this time.

*Abnormality*
All That Remains
Anthrax
Behemoth
Between the Buried and Me
*Black Sabbath*
Black Tide
Breaking Wheel
Buckethead
Bullet for My Valentine
*Cannibal Corpse*
*Children of Bodom*
Danzig
Dethklok
Deicide
Dimmu Borgir
Dio
*DragonForce*
Ensiferum
Evile
Helloween
*Iced Earth*
In Flames
*Iron Maiden
Judas Priest*
Lamb of God
Megadeth
*Metallica*
Motorhead
*Nightwish*
Nile
Opeth
*Ozzy Osbourne*
Pantera
Prototype
*Scorpions*
Sepultura
*Slayer*
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
*Testament
Voivod*
*Wintersun*
X Japan
Yngwie Malmsteen

Here's a pseudo-metal list, too! (As in, some consider them metal and some don't, or they have dabbled in metal before but are generally not metal.)

*AC/DC
Alice in Chains
Avenged Sevenfold
Deep Purple*
Disturbed
*Led Zeppelin*
Loudness
Ministry
Nine Inch Nails
Priestess
*Rainbow*
Slipknot
*Soundgarden*
Van Halen


----------



## Jetx (Jun 28, 2009)

My favourite bands are Sonata Arctica and Opeth, I think I've said that quite a few times now. My most recent "discovery" is Paradise Lost, they're amazing. 

My favourite genre was Power Metal for a long time, but now I've lost a lot of interest in it and am pretty much constantly looking towards Doom Metal. I need to get some Candlemass albums, or possibly Brave Murder Day by Katatonia, because Brave is an excellent song. I also have a tendency to like the non-doomy material of bands that were once Doom, think Paradise Lost/Katatonia/Anathema.

Aside from that stuff, I've been buying more Dream Theater lately in preparation for me seeing them live with Opeth (probably) this year.

That's about it.


----------



## Fireworks (Jun 28, 2009)

Used to listen to a lot of Opeth, Sonata Arctica, Dark Tranquillity, Katatonia, Rammstein, Nightwish, Blind Guardian, Wintersun, Nevermore, Apocalyptica, Symphony X, etc etc

But now I just listen to random Pain Of Salvation, Dream Theater and Iron Maiden songs if I want metal, don't really like the rest anymore. Then again, I don't really listen to much music these days in the first place since I got addicted to playing DotA.

Also Dream Theater's new album is arguably their best since Six Degrees.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dark Tranquillity, Agalloch, Opeth, Amon Amarth, Wintersun, Woods of Ypres, Korpiklaani, Finntroll, Obituary, Drudkh, Death, Nile, Impaled, At The Gates, Psycroptic, Swallow the Sun, Eluveitie, Primordial, Ahab, Wolves in the Throne Room, Rotting Christ, Sentenced, Sonata Arctica, Enslaved, Ensiferum, Dark Forest, Avulsed, Vehemence, !T.O.O.H!, Moonsorrow, Atheist, Amorphis, Tiamat, Equilibrium, Dark Lunacy, Bathory, etc.

Last night I saw Slayer and Megadeth. I was on the rail. The end.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 29, 2009)

i have no fucking clue anymore I just go and see shows and listen to shit and it's all right

went to GMM this past weekend and saw like 15 or 16 bands and it was amazing

i just like... stuff in general


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what you said.

oh and i saw x japan somewhere in this thread. they are cool, but i get sad when i think of hide :< 

also if i made a list it'd be really short and not in any order so whatever.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah i suppose my favourites are dream theater, nightwish, sonata arctica, opeth, kamelot, pain of salvation and katatonia but i really don't care

meh

i have seen so much stuff by now that I just go like it yes and then go back or whatever what the fuck


----------

